# Emulsion lifts with Impossible Shade Film



## fotogal (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been playing with this process using Impossible's directions and just experimenting on my own. Anyone have success with Impossible film and lifts?


----------



## terri (Jun 30, 2011)

I tried once and watched it all dissolve in a tray of cool water.    I have a few more boxes of the film to play with and might try it again, but I'd have to think on it some more - it's been quite some time since I tried a dry lift method, but that was with real Polaroid film.    I'd like to see someone have some success with the stuff.


----------



## fotogal (Sep 23, 2011)

I have had limited success with Impossible lifts. The ones that I have successfully lifted have a washed-out, filmy appearance. The films themselves are unreliable, IMO, in that only about one in eight turn out in my experience. Add to that the cost of a pack of film, about $20 or more, and I've abandoned Impossible for the time being. I'm currently using Fuji instant film and like the results for either transfers or lifts. It certainly is easier than Impossible and more affordable.


----------



## terri (Sep 24, 2011)

fotogal said:


> I have had limited success with Impossible lifts. The ones that I have successfully lifted have a washed-out, filmy appearance. The films themselves are unreliable, IMO, in that only about one in eight turn out in my experience. Add to that the cost of a pack of film, about $20 or more, and I've abandoned Impossible for the time being. I'm currently using Fuji instant film and like the results for either transfers or lifts. It certainly is easier than Impossible and more affordable.


I agree.     The folks at Impossible set a high standard, and only a few of their products are really nice.    Some that are marketed clearly state the flaws (Fade to Black comes to mind) but I would like to see more long-lasting stuff come from them, rather than clever marketing to sell the obvious formula failures.     

Agreed that Fuji film is all that's out there atm for classic lifts/transfers.    I'll miss Polaroid till the day I die!


----------



## ann (Sep 24, 2011)

Ahmen on that Teri.

I tried some Impossible film when it first came out and was very hopfully, but found it impossible. Very sad indeed.


----------

